# If you could meet him.....



## celebdraug (Dec 12, 2003)

Okay! Say you could meet Tolkien (if he was still alive) and you were allowed to ask him only one question? What would that one question be?

I cant make a decision! Something about his career - what inspired him, how he got the ideas etc.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 12, 2003)

hmmm I would ask him What is Tom Bombadil?
I have ever wondered about his origin.Although there was a thread about his origin some time ago I still want to hear Tolkien's opinion.But I will not.


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 12, 2003)

It is sad that he is not here! if only they had some kind powers (like the elves) to be imortal...... 

PS GG- notice the signature


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 12, 2003)

Did Balrogs have wings?


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 12, 2003)

I agree with Celebthol, I would ask whether Balrogs had wings.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 12, 2003)

hmmmm.....if dwarf women had beards?...lol...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a number of questions which I will ask him when I see him, not all of them about his works. But for the purpose of this exercise, I would ask "Why, when you removed all traces of religion from The Lord of the Rings, did you leave Elbereth in?"

Though this might not be my final choice, as I've deleted and re-written it several times already.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arisen pheonix _
> *hmmmm.....if dwarf women had beards?...lol... *



I think they had ,but I am not qute sure,about it.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 12, 2003)

I think I would ask if he was ever sad that he could not go to middle earth... sigh... sometimes I am...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 13, 2003)

Tolkien went to Middle Earth every time he picked up a pen.


----------



## Elessar II (Dec 13, 2003)

I would ask him if he liked the movies.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I think they had ,but I am not qute sure,about it. *



that is exactly why i must ask


----------



## Thingol (Dec 14, 2003)

If i could meet him i would probably ask *"was Middle-earth based on a multicultural mix of euro-celtic legends?"* as i think that middle-earth could have been a rough scale map of europe.

For example in ireland we have one legend about "Oisin" who went to Tir na nOg: an undying land where 1 day was the equivilant of a century in ireland. This land i believe may have represented Tol Eressea , as Tir na nOg was said to be beyond the horizon and could only be reached immortals and a few mortal who endured great suffering(like the ringbearers)
And by looking at a map of europe ireland is the most western country into the atlantic ocean and i belive it may be like the grey havens in middle earth.

Now, thats my question and i have informed the guild of a little irish legend.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 15, 2003)

In one early legend, Ireland _was_ Tol Eressea. Tolkien never got on with Gaelic, so he is unlikely to have read the Irish legends in the original tongue; but I'm sure he would have liked the story if he came across it.

Tolkien said Oxford was Hobbiton, and many distances in ME are given, so work it out. One fan has produced a grid map of Middle Earth overlaying Europe, which makes the Grey Havens more or less in Pembrokeshire, and Mordor in the Balkan states. However, Tolkien's own musings about where Gondor was, for instance, don't tally with the measurements because he never got that scientific. We can put the innacuracies down to tectonic plate action, I suppose.

I suggest you ask him when you see him.


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 15, 2003)

I asked one of my best mates and here answer was:



> what can I tell you, he's my inspiration, my favourite writer, I think that question would be:how could you have been living in this world, and in your world at the same time?


----------



## drjekil_bg (Dec 16, 2003)

I will ask him with which character is lose to his personality?


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, since Gil-Galad takes care of Tom Bombadil, and Celebthôl will ask about wings, I think I will ask him if he wants to join me for a pint at the local pub... 
Or maybe I would ask him about the origin of Orcs.
Or the First Fall of Men.
Or the fate of Elves in the Second Theme.


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 19, 2003)

> Or the fate of Elves in the Second Theme.


 i'd like to ask that too.....


----------

